# Arturo Marquez



## Ciel_Rouge

For me it has a strong Mexican flavour but also something from the Russian spirit of wide open spaces and a jazzy feel like the "Jazz Suite":


----------



## andruini

Wow, how curious to find this thread while browsing around!
Mr. Marquez is an amazing composer.. It's a real shame more people don't listen to him outside of Mexico.. And even here, most stay put with the Danzón No. 2.. He has so many amazing pieces of work..
I especially recommend his *Octeto Malandro* and the *Pasión Según San Juan de Letrán*, as well as the rest of his Danzones..
He teaches composition at my local university, so I'm hoping to get the opportunity to study with him in the fall..


----------



## JoeGreen

I've only heard his Danzones. But I'll have to check out those other two piece you recommended Andruini.


----------



## christomacin

Don't know much about Marquez other than Danzon No. 2:


----------

